# Winter Soap Swap:Be Creative!! first post updated



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines

Winter 2009 Soap Swap
Limited to 16 participants.
Soaps must be in my hands by November 15th. Please plan ahead for shipping time. 
Those who ship their soaps late may miss out!

The theme of this swap is:*Swirled/marbled/etc Soap Swap - Bring On The Colors!*

* Each participant makes a minimum 4+ oz bar soap CP/HP
* the only requirements for this swap is that you use a minimum of 3 colors in your bars and they must be swirled/marbled/layered/imbedded/....some unique design technique etc. EO's , FO's or any combination is fine.
* package to include at least your forum name and the ingredients/additives/colorants used plus your real name, shipping address
* return postage $10.35 flat rate USPS priority box; prefer USPS prepaid label (which is $9.85 online with delivery confirmation if you do it) or will take cash/checks/MO; no paypal please
Be creative and have FUN!
Thanks for joining!
Becky

Sign up with your name and scent below.

1. Becky-DixieDoesAlpines package arrived
2. Vicki McGaugh package arrived
3. Mill-Valley package arrived
4. Faye Farms package arrived
5. MiaBella---Michelle-no longer in the swap 
6.redskygal--KellyJo
7.Kalne package arrived
8. LindaCarney package arrived
9. CaprineBeings package arrived
10.Mystic-Hollow Goats Tonya package arrived
11. hsmomof4 package arrived
12. Sondra package arrived
13. Anita Martin package arrived
14. Carolyn
15. Aja-Sammati
16. Necie package arrived

*Mail swap boxes to:
Becky Ensinger
1334 Pierce Hill RD
Dayton TN 37321*


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

*Re: Winter Soap Swap:Be Creative!!*

Vicki McGaugh scent TBA


----------



## Faye Farms

*Re: Winter Soap Swap:Be Creative!!*

Are there membership requirements to join in? I know I haven't been a member very long.


----------



## Sondra

*Re: Winter Soap Swap:Be Creative!!*

No any member of this forum can join in. Just make sure you follow the rules laid out above.


----------



## mill-valley

*Re: Winter Soap Swap:Be Creative!!*

I'd love to participate!!

Might be a bit of a challenge...will have to see what I can come up with!

Scent TBA


----------



## Faye Farms

*Re: Winter Soap Swap:Be Creative!!*

I'd love to join in then. Scent TBA


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines

*Re: Winter Soap Swap:Be Creative!!*

Great!


----------



## MiaBella Farm

*Re: Winter Soap Swap:Be Creative!!*

OK, I'll play! No idea what scent it will be just yet...I have a few ideas, but will have to get back to you on that.

Michelle


----------



## redskygal

*Re: Winter Soap Swap:Be Creative!!*

I would like to join. I was just thinking about what would be a neat winter soap the other day, I am still thinking about a scent. When do we have to have the scent choice submitted? I am playing around with "natural" colorings. So this will be a fun swap.

Kellyjo


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines

*Re: Winter Soap Swap:Be Creative!!*

I don't think I need to require you all to list your scents. If you know, go ahead and share so that way hopefully we'll have good variety. But since I think everyone needs time to come up with a good idea there is no deadline for scent.


----------



## Caprine Beings

*Re: Winter Soap Swap:Be Creative!!*

I wish you all a good swap! I'll hang back on this one
Tam


----------



## hsmomof4

*Re: Winter Soap Swap:Be Creative!!*

I am soooo tempted. So I think that I'll try making a three colored soap tonight and if it goes well, maybe I'll come back and sign up. (I had just gotten a bunch of cool oxides and some micas to do stuff for Christmas presents anyway, so at least I have the things I need to do it!)


----------



## mill-valley

*Re: Winter Soap Swap:Be Creative!!*

Please Stacy...I don't want to be the only newbie! :lol


----------



## hsmomof4

*Re: Winter Soap Swap:Be Creative!!*

Tell me if what I tried tonight would count or if I need more colors: I took out 1/3 of my batch and mixed ultramarine green and titanium dioxide powders in with it, used it for marbling, and then also put bright red and emerald green mica mixed into the top. We'll see how it turned out when I cut it tomorrow. Since this one is for Christmas presents, I used Victorian Christmas FO...I know that FO's been done for a swap before, so I wouldn't necessarily use that one for this, but I could, if people would like. I wouldn't even have to do those colors (except I didn't get other micas yet) because I have other oxides (pink, purple, blue, red, yellow, as well as the green, and the TD).


----------



## Linda Carney

*Re: Winter Soap Swap:Be Creative!!*

3 colors in a pvc pipe? -- Yikes!! I don't know how up to the challenge I am but I sure want to try...  Please count me in also.

Linda


----------



## hsmomof4

*Re: Winter Soap Swap:Be Creative!!*

Ok, well, that is one ugly soap I made. :lol Smells really good, but I it moved too fast and so the green colored part was setting up too quickly to swirl properly. It mostly stayed right where I poured it. Ugh. And in trying to keep the color consistent, I kept the milk out of the green part, and the consistency is noticeably different between the two parts. So back to the drawing board. It will be fine for our use, I'm sure, but I will have to make more soap for presents.


----------



## Sondra

*Re: Winter Soap Swap:Be Creative!!*

Well I will have to pass on this one as don't have 3 different colors to even try.


----------



## MysticHollowGoats

*Re: Winter Soap Swap:Be Creative!!*

Does 2 parts colored and 1 part natural count as 3 colors?


----------



## Kalne

*Re: Winter Soap Swap:Be Creative!!*

Okay.....count me in.


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines

*Re: Winter Soap Swap:Be Creative!!*



hsmomof4 said:


> Tell me if what I tried tonight would count or if I need more colors: I took out 1/3 of my batch and mixed ultramarine green and titanium dioxide powders in with it, used it for marbling, and then also put bright red and emerald green mica mixed into the top. We'll see how it turned out when I cut it tomorrow. Since this one is for Christmas presents, I used Victorian Christmas FO...I know that FO's been done for a swap before, so I wouldn't necessarily use that one for this, but I could, if people would like. I wouldn't even have to do those colors (except I didn't get other micas yet) because I have other oxides (pink, purple, blue, red, yellow, as well as the green, and the TD).


This sounds good to me!


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines

*Re: Winter Soap Swap:Be Creative!!*



MysticHollowGoats said:


> Does 2 parts colored and 1 part natural count as 3 colors?


Yes......but the more colors the merrier! I did what *may* be my swap soap today, and it is 3 colors plus the white uncolored soap. I'm not sure I like it though so I'll decide after I cut it.


----------



## Caprine Beings

*Re: Winter Soap Swap:Be Creative!!*

Okay Becky, put me on the list. I am trying a 3-D soap with four colors. Hopefully it will turn out. Stage one is complete and I will be up late working on the other three. SOOOO I will send what I come up with...UGLY OR NOT! Tammy


----------



## icboers

*Re: Winter Soap Swap:Be Creative!!*

So how does the swap work? I am new to soap making so I have never experienced a swap before but it sounds like fun.

Do I just send one bar of soap??? I know this is probably a dumb question but I would be interested in doing the swap if I knew more about it.

Karla


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines

*Re: Winter Soap Swap:Be Creative!!*



icboers said:


> So how does the swap work? I am new to soap making so I have never experienced a swap before but it sounds like fun.
> 
> Do I just send one bar of soap??? I know this is probably a dumb question but I would be interested in doing the swap if I knew more a
> 
> Karla


Hi Karla,
Sorry this wasn't clear. You wills end 16 bars ( assuming we end up with 16 swappers) and mail them to me. Once I receive all the boxes, I will repack them so that each box holds one bar from each of the 16 swappers. So send 16 bars and get 16 back, but 16 different fun soaps to enjoy!


----------



## Caprine Beings

*Re: Winter Soap Swap:Be Creative!!*

I am going to try to be gentle here. These two things I'm going to bring up are the reason why I was hesitant to join this one. I LOVE soap swaps. I enjoy seeing and smelling and using others soaps, and I enjoy the opportunity to get critiques from other soapers.

1. In the last two swaps there have been late soaps to the host. PLEASE get your soap to the host on time. Those who have their soaps done and mailed in an orderly fashion shouldn't have to wait on the behalf of others.
That is just plain rude.

2. Critiques should be done on ALL soaps. It is disheartening to see that some soapers only do a couple critiques then forget that there are other soapers soap critiques still blank. I really feel its unfair. Even if you do not like the soap, critique it anyway. We all have our ideas of what we like/dislike in a bar of soap. If you don't like the soap explain why you don't like it.

We are all busy people with families, jobs, animals, and life. If you are going to soap swap be courteous enough to the rest of the soapers. 
Tam


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines

*Re: Winter Soap Swap:Be Creative!!*

Amen Tammy!


----------



## MysticHollowGoats

*Re: Winter Soap Swap:Be Creative!!*

I would like to join in on this swap 
=o)


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines

*Re: Winter Soap Swap:Be Creative!!*

Adding you Tonya!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

*Re: Winter Soap Swap:Be Creative!!*

Also know that when we are doing swaps like this that are themed, especially one like this that is colored themed. You aren't going to be getting soap that we likely sell, this is going to be soap, for me, that I am going to play with. So be gentle in your critiques, knowing that although the soap should be useable, some colorants bleed on washcloths, leave rings in bathtubs and gunk up sink soap dishes.

But totally agree with Tammy, at least get it on time and take time to say something. Vicki


----------



## Kalne

*Re: Winter Soap Swap:Be Creative!!*

I am guilty of not leaving comments on the last swap. I had kept a word document that I was updating as I used each soap and planned to post it when I was through them all. I somehow lost the document and couldn't remember enough to recreate it. This time I'll just post as I go through them, promise! I was good on my first swap, really I was! LOL


----------



## hsmomof4

*Re: Winter Soap Swap:Be Creative!!*

Ok, well, I am going to try it, so count me in. The soap I made last night won't work, but I know at least some of what I need to do differently next go 'round.


----------



## Sondra

*Re: Winter Soap Swap:Be Creative!!*

OK am also guilty on the last swap for not finishing up the comments however I haven't gone thru but 4 bars of the soap yet. 
Becky count me in have changed my mind and a dear friend is sending me some more colors


----------



## Caprine Beings

*Re: Winter Soap Swap:Be Creative!!*

YAY! I loved your bar Sondra. MY friends MADE me cut it up so they could get some of that! Now they know I'm working on another swap and are chomping at the bit! Only this time I won't tell them until I've had a chance to do my reviews GREEDY GIRLS! Tam.


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines

*Re: Winter Soap Swap:Be Creative!!*

Great Sondra!!


----------



## MysticHollowGoats

*Re: Winter Soap Swap:Be Creative!!*

I have decided to do a chai scent.


----------



## Carolyn

*Re: Winter Soap Swap:Be Creative!!*

I would like to give this a try also--I am going to try that funnel method of colors--I think I will do the Sparkling Cranberry Soda. I will get them on time, promise to give a critique of the soaps. Carolyn


----------



## DostThouHaveMilk

*Re: Winter Soap Swap:Be Creative!!*

I am sooo tempted...though I was one who never finished her critiques last time. The soaps are all still sitting around the computer here. :blush

I just have no idea on fragrance and am not feeling ambitious right now. Though I have some pretty shavings...and would love to try embedding for a third time. lol

Urhhhh...


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

*Re: Winter Soap Swap:Be Creative!!*

Sondra's pie soap is sitting on my shelf in my soaproom on display with all my soap I sell to my customers. It is on a pie plate with a fork, everyone asks about the pie 

I am going to make Candy Cane soap. Vicki


----------



## mill-valley

*Re: Winter Soap Swap:Be Creative!!*

Think I'm going to try something with China Rain....although it discolors so will have to see what I can come up with. I need to order some more colors!!


----------



## Kalne

*Re: Winter Soap Swap:Be Creative!!*

China Rain is one of my best sellers this year and is my fav. out of my current line.


----------



## hsmomof4

*Re: Winter Soap Swap:Be Creative!!*

Vicki,
I'm doing Candy Cane for my nieces and nephews for Christmas this year. (Or is it Peppermint Stick? I don't remember. Smells about the same, I'm sure.) Still trying to decide what to do for the swap.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

*Re: Winter Soap Swap:Be Creative!!*

Well mine is just going to be triple distilled peppermint, not the FO  It's something I have been thinking about doing, calling it starlight mint during the year. Vicki


----------



## Aja-Sammati

*Re: Winter Soap Swap:Be Creative!!*

I want to join in also- Rebah gave me an idea...I tried to join in earlier & the computer ate my post


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: Winter Soap Swap:Be Creative!!*

Is there still room? I'd like to join. Just started playing with some color, so this ought to be fun. Have no idea yet of what I'll come up with. LOL


----------



## Caprine Beings

*Re: Winter Soap Swap:Be Creative!!*

I'm doing "Winter Pine", my blend of EO's, which is very strong.
Tam


----------



## mill-valley

*Re: Winter Soap Swap:Be Creative!!*

I am really looking forward to checking out all these scents!! I want to try some more, but I don't want to order and make a whole batch if I won't like it.

China Rain was an instant favorite of mine since I sniffed the sample Brambleberry sent with my last order...but if they hadn't sent it I never would have thought of trying it.


----------



## DostThouHaveMilk

*Re: Winter Soap Swap:Be Creative!!*

You snooze, you lose! Or, you work and forget to get on at 5AM in the morning, you lose... lol

Have fun everyone it sounds great so far. Please post pictures too!


----------



## Painted Pony

*Re: Winter Soap Swap:Be Creative!!*

:yeahthat

Yeah, I waited to long to get on DGI today. Was expanding the barn this morning. I look forward to the pictures!


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines

*Re: Winter Soap Swap:Be Creative!!*

I'm sorry you all missed out. I'm excited about this swap, it should be fun!


----------



## Sondra

*Re: Winter Soap Swap:Be Creative!!*

But Becky tho it will be fun you are making me use my brain trying to come up with the hows of getting 3 colors in a bar of soap. That just isn't fair.


----------



## Kalne

*Re: Winter Soap Swap:Be Creative!!*

I'm still undecided on scent. I have my colors decided on, I think. And I think I know what I want to use for my base scent, just want to add something to it to make it more interesting. It's not going to be fallish or holidayish though.


----------



## MysticHollowGoats

*Re: Winter Soap Swap:Be Creative!!*

Sondra, I'm with you on this one ....it was tough to come up with ideas. I only use natural colorings, so mine will probably be the most boring out of all of them LOL 
But it is done and curing now. Calling it Chai~Nilla I think...it may become a permanent part of my line.


----------



## Faye Farms

*Re: Winter Soap Swap:Be Creative!!*

I'm going to do some sort of EO blend. I"m definitely feeling like going with a fall/holiday theme too. The air is crisp and cool so it just seems right. I made the Gingersnap blend from rainbow meadows yesterday. Smells delish! It has ginger, cinnamon, clove bud and orange in it. I think I may go with something similar for this swap.


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines

*Re: Winter Soap Swap:Be Creative!!*

I'm planning a non fall scent. I tend to like fruity/herbal scents best so mine will be in that family.


----------



## Kalne

*Re: Winter Soap Swap:Be Creative!!*

Tonya.....I love the name, Chai-Nilla!


----------



## Caprine Beings

*Re: Winter Soap Swap:Be Creative!!*

I got phase two done, unfortunately there are two different greens. Sorry folks...some get liquid colorant and some get oxides :rofl :rofl. Anyway it will be more of a 2-D rather than 3-D. Man I hope this turns out, cause I won't be remaking this for a very long time. There is alot of work involved I hope you all know this :lol!
Tam


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

*Re: Winter Soap Swap:Be Creative!!*

I am on part 2 of mine, mine will have at least 4 more parts hopefully and then two crazy ideas  Vicki


----------



## Kalne

*Re: Winter Soap Swap:Be Creative!!*

Wow....you all are going to put mine to shame with all these parts!


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines

*Re: Winter Soap Swap:Be Creative!!*

yeah me too!


----------



## Caprine Beings

*Re: Winter Soap Swap:Be Creative!!*

WHATEVER! you haven't seen these parts! LOL . Tam


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

*Re: Winter Soap Swap:Be Creative!!*

Yeah....it's going to be beautiful.......if it turns out like I see it in my head...sadly they rarely do  Soap has a mind of it's own! Vicki


----------



## Caprine Beings

*Re: Winter Soap Swap:Be Creative!!*

:yeahthat

Mine is going to be called Mosaic Pine. Didn't turn out quite like I wanted but its nice 
Tam


----------



## buckrun

*Re: Winter Soap Swap:Be Creative!!*

I love that name- and your normal pine bar is so pretty with the way the blend of color looks like a pine branch tip in mist or snow.
Hope everyone posts photos of the swap bars.
Lee


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: Winter Soap Swap:Be Creative!!*

Welllll....got *phase-1* done. My colors didn't turn out as dark as I'd have liked (used the liquid stuff from Hobby Lobby). I ordered some mica and *stuff*-LOL and am going to try again. Don't know how long it takes to ship, so in case I don't get it soon I am going to go ahead with *phase-2* with this batch. At the moment my mood is that colors are infuriating....but FUN! 

As a general rule...about how much of this mica stuff do ya'll use in a wal-mart size batch? I'll assume more or less for lighter/darker? TIA


----------



## mill-valley

*Re: Winter Soap Swap:Be Creative!!*

Totally agree with you Denise!!! I got mine made, but not quite sure if I like it enough to share...I'm going to try something different tomorrow. I'm afraid mine's going to be awfully simple compared to some of yours.


----------



## Caprine Beings

*Re: Winter Soap Swap:Be Creative!!*

I can tell you I'm not especially happy with mine but its getting sent I just don't have the supplies to make another fun batch. Mine are not hideously ugly but they are extremely large. Tam


----------



## buckrun

*Re: Winter Soap Swap:Be Creative!!*

Oh I just have to laugh at all you overachievers whining about your soap- you know it is fabulous and beautiful and the best you ever made! Everyone will love it. I find new things to love about every bar I try. Take some B6 for confidence and send it on!
Lee


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines

*Re: Winter Soap Swap:Be Creative!!*

LOL.....I made mine and while it is colorful and different it really did not turn out exactly as planned. I am going to make attempt 2 tomorrow and decide which of the 2 batches is the best!


----------



## Sondra

*Re: Winter Soap Swap:Be Creative!!*

I haven't started yet


----------



## Kalne

*Re: Winter Soap Swap:Be Creative!!*

I haven't either. But I think I've *almost* settled on what to do. I tend to think things to death. LOL


----------



## hsmomof4

*Re: Winter Soap Swap:Be Creative!!*

I made a "trial run" type soap today. The one I'm making for the swap will be different colors and a different scent (and possibly a different recipe, lol) but the coloring method I think I'll stick with. This one is going to be Christmas presents for family. I did Victorian Christmas FO (again) with an ITP swirl with 3 different colors (supposed to be red, green, and gold, but the red and green turned out a bit lighter than I wanted, at least so far) plus the base color (or lack thereof). It looks cool on the top of the mold, anyway. It's in the oven now. I'm going to have lunch and then make another batch of soap, this time I'm hoping to do the one for the swap. Or at least, "round one" for the swap...I'm thinking it's easier to do it in two separate batches with the swirl.


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines

*Re: Winter Soap Swap:Be Creative!!*

I did batch two today but it's a different color scheme, scent, and mold from round two. I'll cut round two then decide which goes!


----------



## Kalne

*Re: Winter Soap Swap:Be Creative!!*

Well, I did some test bars of the colors I want to use. Two came out brighter than I expected and two were more muted. I thought I could pick 3 of the 4 but it's divided 2 and 2 the way they look together. I have two others I am going to try today and maybe I'll try the two brighter ones with less coloring. The bright colors don't fit the scent. BUT.....in doing this I have ideas for two new soaps I want to make that are going to look cool. They just don't fit the 3 color criteria. This is fun.


----------



## Anita Martin

*Re: Winter Soap Swap:Be Creative!!*

I ordered colors about 2 weeks ago and have not gotten them yet! I'm getting very impatient and cannot remember what site i ordered them from! I'd like to send them a piece of my mind. 
oh heck.


----------



## hsmomof4

*Re: Winter Soap Swap:Be Creative!!*

On Saturday, as planned, I made another batch of soap. It's ok, but I'm not completely happy with it, so it is not going to be my swap soap. I made soap again tonight and if it turns out, my swap soap is DONE!! Yay! (I went ahead and made a large batch because I decided that I'm lazy.  ) The scent is Eucalyptus Spearmint, but it's an FO, not EOs. OOB, it smells just like the BBW Eucalyptus Spearmint Aromatherapy stuff, which I love, so I'm hoping it doesn't change in the soap. Guess we'll see.


----------



## Sondra

*Re: Winter Soap Swap:Be Creative!!*

Well I am started but have to say will probably be ugly but what ever comes out your getting it am not doing it again.


----------



## Faye Farms

*Re: Winter Soap Swap:Be Creative!!*

I tried making my soap last night. I ended up with a nice soap but no color. My EO blend was a bit of a mover plus I got impatient and soaped too hot so my soap set up immediately. I had just enough time to get it in the mold. It's cold enough again that my Coconut oil is hard and needs to be melted. I love summer when you can just pump it out of the pail! I need to find my patience again.


----------



## Sondra

*Re: Winter Soap Swap:Be Creative!!*

Mine is done your getting it regardless. Drying as I write.


----------



## hsmomof4

*Re: Winter Soap Swap:Be Creative!!*

Sondra, you are too funny. I bet it's fantastic. Mine is done, too. My husband and kids like it, so it's good that I made enough that we get to keep some.


----------



## hsmomof4

*Re: Winter Soap Swap:Be Creative!!*

Hey, did you post an address to send our soaps to?? (Maybe I missed it.)


----------



## MysticHollowGoats

*Re: Winter Soap Swap:Be Creative!!*

I was just about to wrap my soap and was wondering the same thing.


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines

*Re: Winter Soap Swap:Be Creative!!*

adding my address to the first post! Sorry 
Becky


----------



## Kalne

*Re: Winter Soap Swap:Be Creative!!*

Well, I finally got mine finished last week and it is nothing, nothing at all like I had envisioned. The scent is off, the colors are wrong, and just not what I wanted. It's nice enough but not what I had pictured in my head. It has soap shreds in it and when I saw the three piles of shreds next to each I thought it was horrid. (Shreds don't look nearly as nice as a solid bar. LOL) Told my dd I needed to name it something related to food poisoning. LOL So, it got the name of a poisonous plant.


----------



## Caprine Beings

*Re: Winter Soap Swap:Be Creative!!*

LOL Kathy! I am sure its just fine


----------



## mamatomany

*Re: Winter Soap Swap:Be Creative!!*

I'm so sad :sigh I am very uncreative and having nothing "special" to add, but I would love to see everyone soaps and smell them and use them. You guys are so amazing and inspiriing...


----------



## Faye Farms

*Re: Winter Soap Swap:Be Creative!!*

I made my soap yesterday. I almost screwed it up big time. It has 5 colors in it. I had measured out the oils, blended in the lye, poured into individual containers for the colors, then......I realized I forgot the EO's!!! I hadn't even measured them out! So I was running around the house like a chicken with it's head cut off. I quickly measured out my EO's and then just dumped a bit in each individual color. Then I still had to stick blend to get the micas mixed in well. I can't believe I actually pulled it off. I LOVE my soap! It turned out really well. I used an EO blend of Lavender, Orange and Peppermint.


----------



## Kalne

*Re: Winter Soap Swap:Be Creative!!*

Oooooh, it sounds nice Heather! 5 colors too!!! I don't think I've ever tried more than three in one bar.

I'd be happy to take and post pictures of all the soaps so everyone can see them.


----------



## buckrun

*Re: Winter Soap Swap:Be Creative!!*

"" I'd be happy to take and post pictures of all the soaps so everyone can see them. ""

Hope someone will do that- been reading about all this and wishing you planned on extras to sell??
Everything sounds yummy and beautiful and full of happy sniffs.
But pics for sure would be a nice ending to the stories!
Lee


----------



## mill-valley

*Re: Winter Soap Swap:Be Creative!!*

Mine's three colors but nothing fancy...hey it's attractive and smells good at least. I tried a 4 color swirl the other day...turned out awful. Colors are muddy and the FO riced .

I need to get/try some micas.


----------



## Caprine Beings

*Re: Winter Soap Swap:Be Creative!!*

Mine is still wicking and I still have inserts to create. I may be lazy and use the same insert as last time...and thats cause I LOVE the last insert and this is the only time I can use it Tam


----------



## MysticHollowGoats

*Re: Winter Soap Swap:Be Creative!!*

Chai~Nilla is done and wrapped, just waiting on me for it's label.

Like with any new bar I make I have tried it myself and am happy with how it lathers and such, feeling like I could have used a just touch more fragrance oil. Was worried about it accelerating and not being able to swirl it. One part is left natural scented with a non-discoloring vanilla, it should be called lightly discoloring vanilla because it does go to a tan. One part is colored with cocoa powder, always turns out good but it does cause a slightly off colored lather (most don't notice, but soapers will)...chai scented. The last part uses nutmeg powder, which is a new one to me....I am really pleased with it and will use it again (adds a touch of exfoliates), this is also scented with chai.

Feeling confident and proud to add this to my line, but nervous about it being good enough for the swap LOL

I think this swap has made want to try some other coloring techniques. So far I have stayed in the realm of natural colorants, clays, spices and herbs. Just can't get blue naturally.......I want blue!


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines

*Re: Winter Soap Swap:Be Creative!!*

Michelle has had to drop out of the swap due to an injury (  ) so send just 15 items.


----------



## Caprine Beings

*Re: Winter Soap Swap:Be Creative!!*

I'm so sorry, get better soon


----------



## hsmomof4

*Re: Winter Soap Swap:Be Creative!!*

Oh, hope you get better soon, Michelle!


----------



## Linda Carney

*Re: Winter Soap Swap:Be Creative!!*

Oh Michelle! Hope you recover soon!! Sure will miss you this swap -- I was looking forward to seeing what others can do with pvc soap.

I finally got my soap finished, not what I wanted exactly but still turned out pretty. It is still soft and mine is typically firm very quickly, three different batches poured separately definately CP with GM. Nothing special as far as scents go -- lime coconut verbena.... My famiy thinks it is nice but they are less discriminating!

Looking forward to seeing everyones work! 
Linda


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: Winter Soap Swap:Be Creative!!*

Awww..(((Michelle))) I hope it's nothing serious and you recover quickly.

Ok...so Plan A didn't work. :/ I did a layered bar (using Hobby Lobby liquid colors...that I don't really care for) and then was trying for doing a swirl type thangy with rebatching (some of the layers in some of the bars separated). *That* didn't work...just turned dark with lighter looking chunks in it. Shredded some more of it and added it to another 'new' batch...still not what I was looking for. :/ But, hey, I *am* stretching my Christmas scent. LOL 

So....I ordered some mica and clay from Alternasense on Oct 9th. HMPH! Got an e-mail that it's being mailed out TODAY! 

So...thought I'd try something with natural colors. JUICE! HA! Bombed BIG time...(almost literally..DO NOT mix lye with fruit juice!). Three different batches...three different results. Gross at worst, boring at best.

Sooooooo.....ya'll are getting the original layered ones. ROFL Now, my cutting skills still sux. :/ The layered ones are anywhere from 3.5-3.8 ounces.  So I'm also sending along one of the bars with shreds....all in one neat little package.

Like I said before: Colors are frustrating! But, boy, have I learned alot and can't wait to see what everyone else has done. 

Denise


----------



## MysticHollowGoats

*Re: Winter Soap Swap:Be Creative!!*

* return postage $10.35 flat rate USPS priority box; prefer USPS prepaid label (which is $9.85 online with delivery confirmation if you do it)

Ok, trying to do this online but it is of course asking me for a shipping date which has to be correct or it could be returned to the shipper.

I need help :? maybe I am going about it wrong or something!!!

Could someone tell me how I am supposed to do this :help


----------



## Kalne

*Re: Winter Soap Swap:Be Creative!!*

Good question. Also, if I print my own, I only have paper to print on, then I tape the label on the box. Is that okay?


----------



## hsmomof4

*Re: Winter Soap Swap:Be Creative!!*

:yeahthat


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

*Re: Winter Soap Swap:Be Creative!!*

It says right on the site that the shipping dates are good for 30 days...how else could you store them in your cart, to print out when you are done? But yes my mail lady witches at me about this all the time. I just refer her to the site.

At the post office they also sell a stamp for flat rate boxes.

Yes you simply print out the label cut on the black line, the top will be your receipt the bottom your label, print another one for Becky to use to send it back to you. Vicki


----------



## MysticHollowGoats

*Re: Winter Soap Swap:Be Creative!!*

Thanks Vicki =o)

Sent mine off yesterday.


----------



## Aja-Sammati

*Re: Winter Soap Swap:Be Creative!!*

Mine is done, cut last night. It is awesome, the kind of soap I always wished I could make  Unfortunately I had some technical problems and only got 17 bars and a lot of layer chucks, lol. I felt lucky to have gotten enough bars! Some of you came close to chunks of soap in a bag :lol Mine is two layers of swirls and an embed, peppermint eo, spearmint eo & cinnamon eo...now to get a name...


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

*Re: Winter Soap Swap:Be Creative!!*

Mine was ohh soo much prettier when it was first cut! Mine is layers of swirls and colors, alla an icecream birthday cake we had done for the 5 birthdays this last month. So Mint Sherbert Ice Cream Cake it is. Peppermint, Litsea, Lemongrass and orange essential oils. Vicki


----------



## Caprine Beings

*Re: Winter Soap Swap:Be Creative!!*

Sounds heavenly! I can't wait for you all to see my monsters :biggrin. Tam


----------



## MysticHollowGoats

*Re: Winter Soap Swap:Be Creative!!*

I'm excited too!! My box should arrive today!!


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines

*Re: Winter Soap Swap:Be Creative!!*

Not ignoring everyone, I'm just traveling up north till Monday. I stopped my mail and will have it all dlivered Tuesday so I sould be able to post reports of having received boxes then.
I was at the NYC Yankees ticker tape parade yesterday!!


----------



## hsmomof4

*Re: Winter Soap Swap:Be Creative!!*

Mine is all packed up and ready to go in the mail on Monday. And I only just remembered when I came here to post it that I was only supposed to send 15 bars. Oops. :blush


----------



## Caprine Beings

*Re: Winter Soap Swap:Be Creative!!*

I mailed mine this morning. I sent a Hostess gift too! Becky I hope you have stinky bucks cause your gonna love this bar It doesn't lather all that well but its a good bar.
Tam


----------



## Sondra

*Re: Winter Soap Swap:Be Creative!!*

Mine was sent yesterday also and the name is "Deep Doo Doo" one big ugly bar never to be repeated. scent I used is a mix of Cinnamon EO/Cleo/Honey L'octane. A lot of work for a crappy looking soap is all I have to say.


----------



## hsmomof4

*Re: Winter Soap Swap:Be Creative!!*

Oh Sondra! :rofl


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines

*Re: Winter Soap Swap:Be Creative!!*

Tonya, I got your box today, smells great!


----------



## MysticHollowGoats

*Re: Winter Soap Swap:Be Creative!!*

Yay, glad to hear it made it ok!


----------



## Kalne

*Re: Winter Soap Swap:Be Creative!!*

I'm ready to drop mine off at the P.O. on my way into town today.


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines

*Re: Winter Soap Swap:Be Creative!!*

Received today: Denise, Linda, Sondra, Stacy, and Tammy. Thanks for the hostess gifts!


----------



## Caprine Beings

*Re: Winter Soap Swap:Be Creative!!*

Becky make that bar last...that was the very last bar of N-Odor for the year
Tam


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines

*Re: Winter Soap Swap:Be Creative!!*



Caprine Beings said:


> Becky make that bar last...that was the very last bar of N-Odor for the year
> Tam


will do. You know I don't like Dragon's Blood FO but that bar smelled GOOD!


----------



## Faye Farms

*Re: Winter Soap Swap:Be Creative!!*

I got mine in the mail today. Here I was all in a tizzy to get it packaged and in the mail yesterday. You can guess how that went.


----------



## Caprine Beings

*Re: Winter Soap Swap:Be Creative!!*

Thats because the bar has absolutely NO FO in it. Its the Dragons Blood resin soap The resin doesn't give off odor, it takes it away. Tam


----------



## Anita Martin

*Re: Winter Soap Swap:Be Creative!!*

Well mine turned out UGLY too! I was so patiently waiting for an order of colors to come, which never did, and I have forgotten who I ordered from, and it was too late anyway, so I did the best I could with what I had....it did not turn out as I wanted it too, the bottom layer began to harden by the time I poured the top layer on...like 30 seconds later...and it would not swirl, and does not look like what I had in mind. The name of it is christmas medly and the only thing that looks christmasy about it is the big star on the top. I also had to cut the bars in larger shapes than normal, and they are not very consistant, some are 8 oz, but they all have a whole star on the top. Nicer colors would have been better. Yep, a great big ugly bar of nicely scented soap!


----------



## Sondra

I am anxious to see all these soaps as I have only used one color before and didn't have a clue as how to use more.


----------



## Aja-Sammati

I had a less than ideal end to last week...a goat that was sold was injured, blew her stifle joint...we attempted surgery to repair the injury. The injury turned out to be too severe :sniffle It was just a pissy, horrible, depressing day on Friday.

I told you that to tell you this- I just went out to the truck to get ready to go get hay...and guess what box is sitting in the back seat of the truck still? That was supposed to get sent on Friday? You of course guessed that it was the swap box, right? I completely forgot the bloody thing! So I will mail it out this afternoon, but if you guys don't want to wait for it, then Becky can use my postage to mail it back to me and then send my share of the swap soaps to a local charity or something- it is up to you guys! I won't be offended if you don't want to wait for my Naughty At Heart soap- it was being naughty anyway!


----------



## Caprine Beings

Well I am more than ready to wait, considering it was a crappy day for you. I can't vouch for the rest of them but I can wait Gracie will be missed. She was more important than silly soap.
Tam


----------



## hsmomof4

I can wait. Sorry about Gracie. :down


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines

I have not received KellyJo's box and she has not responded to my PM. If I do not hear from her I'll be shipping out Monday.
There are somegreat soaps in this swap!
Becky


----------



## Sondra

Kelly Jo has not posted or been on since Oct so doubt she is participating. her email is 
Email: [email protected]


----------



## Caprine Beings

Becky have you done a picture line up of the soaps yet?


----------



## Kalne

Since it looks like Kelly Jo is out maybe we could do another contest for the extra box? I thought that was fun last year. We could all chip in for the shipping of it?


----------



## Caprine Beings

Or we could random pick someone who doesn't soap


----------



## hsmomof4

I like the contest idea...


----------



## Sondra

I agree if Vicki and Becky agree, and I'll pay the shipping of the box.


----------



## Sondra

Becky-DixieDoesAlpines said:


> I have not received KellyJo's box and she has not responded to my PM. If I do not hear from her I'll be shipping out Monday.
> There are somegreat soaps in this swap!
> Becky


Becky leave her out The people that can't get there stuff there on time get no sympathy.


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines

Yes, all boxes are packed and will be shipped out 1st thing tomorrow AM. We ended with 3 dropouts, Carolyn, Michelle, KellyJo so I do have extra soaps here. Plan to ship some on to a well loved DGI mod and am open to a contest too though I don't remember the last contest so ideas are welcome.
Becky


----------



## Sondra

OK We will have a CONTEST now those of us that did the swap or signed up for the swap cannot be the winner of the prize, but this is going to be a real fun contest, so EVERYONE please play along. My DH is making us a puzzle so it will be fun.


----------



## Caprine Beings

Can a note be put on Off Topic for forum members who do not come to Soap very often?
Then it opens it up to most forum members. I still think it would be cool for someone who doesn't soap, it may convert them :biggrin. Tam


----------



## hsmomof4

And the winner has to give feedback!


----------



## Caprine Beings

Just like they were in the swap, very nice idea Stacey!


----------



## Sondra

YES it will be posted on the forum for anyone and everyone to participate.


----------



## Caprine Beings

YAY! This will be fun.


----------



## Kalne

Sounds good to me.


----------



## Sondra

OK how long to give people to answer? Till the 5th or 15th so they can have their box before the holidays. and get it out of Becky's way?


----------



## Caprine Beings

Probably the 15th. Some folks don't get on here very often. Some only once a week. 
Tam


----------



## laughter777

I have an idea for your contest....if you last name makes people laugh (aka Laughter...like me) you win! lol Just kidding, but I would oh so love to try out and see some amazing soaps! I plan to make some eventually...well I have done 2 batches, one from Vicki's class and then a second on my own buying my own stuff....can't wait to have time and room to actually make more!


----------



## Painted Pony

I wasn't in the swap but I'd like to suggest that the extra box be sent to the first person who posted an interest in the swap after it was filled. That would be Roseanna (Dost Thou Have Milk).


----------



## Sondra

The Contest is a sticky at the top of this forum and the rules are in the Info forum.


----------



## [email protected]

OMG! OMG! OMG! dance: I GOT MINE! <sqeeeeeel> They are GORGEOUS! You guys are soooooo talented. Do I *have* to use them? I don't *want* to use them...I wanna put them on a shelf and look at them!! Pleeeeease? :biggrin Can't we just critique color/design/scent?? NO? Darn! <pout> :sniffle We are doing Thanksgiving here today and the 'run-around' tomarrow...so will get started with comments this week-end or early next week. Will there be a separate thread for critiques or just add to this one?

Were there 2 extra boxes of soap or 3? I know one is going to a mod and one for the contest....if there is a 3rd, may I suggest with it being close to the holidays, maybe Becky could donate it to a woman's shelter or some such.


----------



## Caprine Beings

Denise there will be a new topic for critiqueing SEEE isn't this fun?
Tam


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

Since this was more about color and the use of color and technique , I think the critiques would be more aesthetics rather than the recipe, although I used my normal one  I know I won't have time to sit and use the soaps right now, but will critique the colors and scent. Vicki


----------



## MysticHollowGoats

:woohoo Just recieved my soap box!!!


----------



## Faye Farms

I got my box too. Great job everyone!!!


----------



## Caprine Beings

Excellent Ladies! As you can tell I got my box as well. Looking forward to spending more time with them after Thanksgiving. Tam


----------



## Sondra

MY box didn't come yet BOO HOO>

ALL of you that are in the swap need to sign up for the contest too as there will be a 2nd prize, yet to be announced.


----------



## hsmomof4

:down I hope that mine comes on Friday.


----------



## mill-valley

Me too Stacey, can't wait to see these....


----------



## mill-valley

Got it!! Wow, these are amazing!!


----------



## hsmomof4

Yay, mine came today! What neat soaps!


----------



## Kalne

My mail is late today. Waiting.....impatiently.


----------



## Sondra

me too Kathy


----------



## Anita Martin

I got my soap box today. They are all so beautiful! Nope, I do NOT want to use them. I'd love to just sit them on a shelf and look at them. Critiqing colors and scents sounds like a wonderful idea!


----------



## hsmomof4

So can anyone start the critique thread?


----------



## Sondra

MUCHO Thanks to Becky for hosting this swap!!


----------



## hsmomof4

Yes, yes, :thankyou Becky....this has been so much fun!!


----------

